# Pouch Trailer



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Guys,

I know this idea may seem petty to many of you, but I wanted to show it to you guys anyway...if nothing else, it looks really cool. It is also one more way to let the creative juices flow.

I have made a couple of leather pouch trailers. Such a device is utilized in some applications to aid in a straight trajectory. However, the sheer force of the pull from tubes or bands may override any benefit such a trailer would provide, and they will add weight and drag to the pouch. I am trying to make them as light as possible, and have ideas on making them even lighter.

So the actual benefit may be slight to nil...but dang they look awesome!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool perhaps but I foresee at some time some thing unwanted happening having something trailing behind a powerized loaded pouch.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Those thing are gonna whip you like a cat of nine tails. My fingers suffer enough indignation without adding the possibilty of further injury and insult. Maybe yours haven't... yet.
Do you pull the strings to draw the pouch? What if one broke and released the ball on an errent trajectory? Inquiring minds, B.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pardon the ignorance, but i have idea what you mean by pouch trailer . id have to see a pic of it on a slingshot and one of you drawing it .


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Ha...I know it may look crazy at first glance, but no Cap, I don't hold the trailer, I hold the pouch normally, and the trailer just hangs down in the cup of my palm. When released, it gets pulled forward at such a rate that it goes by bolt straight...you don't even know it's there when it goes by. Now I will say this, though...the one above is longer than the other one I made and have shot, but I still don't believe it would harm you. That sucker goes by right behind the pouch. If you don't hit yourself with the pouch, you won't hit yourself with the trailer.

Imperial...I posted a pic. Is it not showing up for you?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I understand that it follows the pouch. It is tied to it...

So this trailer is supposed to improve the flight of the ball? How? I understand the idea of a trailer in terms of kite tails and ribbons on throwing darts, but I am missing the application here. The "flight" is tethered, it's very short, and very fast.

As I flip shoot quite a bit, I'd worry about those tails flailing my fingers.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, for your flipping it probably wouldn't be good. The idea was that it would just keep the flight of the pouch as true as possible, without rollng or anything. That stability may be transferred to the ball. But yeah, overall benefit may be nil, like I sadi...but it looks sweet.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Smashtoad said:


> Imperial...I posted a pic. Is it not showing up for you?


 .
i see the pic, but im like capnjoe, confused . its not clicking for me right now. one day ill be in the middle of a crowd and at that moment, clarity will hit .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Lets us know if there is any advantage


----------



## THEstoneSlinger (Dec 19, 2012)

hate to be mean but is you picture anamated smashtoad

i cant tell


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Ha! That's funny. That is my Tiger Woods PS3 golfer I created. His name is Catfish Love. Are you saying he is ugly? That facial creation software is amazing.

By the way, Cap was right, this idea was retarded. Looks cool as heck, and doesn't harm your face, but I took one across the back of my forehand as the pouch went by and it set the skin on fire.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I knew you were prettier than that! Gelflings don't exist!
Glad it was just your hand. I hit my neck a few days ago on a 3/4 flutterby pull. Had to put some salve on it! Talk about fiyah... Wooo.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Smashtoad said:


> Ha! That's funny. That is my Tiger Woods PS3 golfer I created. His name is Catfish Love. Are you saying he is ugly? That facial creation software is amazing.


Lol, I was wondering the same thing. So glad it is what it is! 
Well, a little hand slap is better than one to the face for sure! Take care! You too Capnjoe! That had to have hurt!


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Along the lines of the Man's classic spinnerbait trailer or kite tail.....I understand completely.


----------

